# Study and Practice Tips?



## AndrewMann (Dec 19, 2013)

I took the National Registry Test for my EMT-B certification and failed a couple weeks ago, I feel that I definitely did not study as much as I should have after passing the class, and ended up procrastinating and putting it off until a couple days before the test. I was looking around on the forums here and have seen many posts from people recommending ways to prepare for the test such as books and online sites I could use. The only thing I was concerned with is that some of the posts are fairly old and I'm not sure if the things they have recommended were outdated or not. So I was just looking to see if there were any sites or books in particular that anyone would recommend that I use before taking the NREMT test again, preferably someone that has taken the test somewhat recently? I plan to take the test again within about one to two months.


----------



## nwhitney (Dec 19, 2013)

Whatever method you did for your class should be fine for the NREMT.  I'm sure you already know this but don't procrastinate.  Study a little bit everyday with breaks.  Personally I don't recommend studying the night before, I say have a relaxing (no alcohol) night and get plenty of rest.  When taking the test right off the bat you should be able to eliminate to answers.  Don't read too much into the questions and you should be fine.  Good luck and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## MOC06 (Dec 19, 2013)

I actually took one of those test preps which helped a ton with me passing as I failed my first time. If you don't want to spend money I'd try smart medic (Google it, I can't post links yet :[) to quiz yourself, but I'd also take it with a gain of salt as some of the answers are wrong and or worded unlike what the NREMT will.


----------



## AndrewMann (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks for the tips you guys, I will definitely keep all of that in mind this time around. I'll keep you posted on my progress, hopefully I'll come back with good news this time!


----------



## AndrewMann (Dec 20, 2013)

Another quick question, the teacher of my EMT class recommended the site emtprep.com to study from. Has anyone else had any experience with this site? It appears to be a very well organized and refined site, and looks like it is worth the investment. I was just curious if anyone else has used this site before?


----------



## anichka (Dec 21, 2013)

We used that site the last day of my EMT class, and it seemed pretty neat. It is $40, so if it's worth the convenience (and you will use it), I am sure it is a good study aid. 

My local library had a ton of study guides available. I checked out a couple of them and I am using them to prepare for my test.


----------



## EMS4ME (Dec 22, 2013)

I know that  I posted before on this sight wondering if emtquiz.com was a good sight to study from, so hopefully someone can please give me insight thank you


----------



## MrsMedic (Jan 1, 2014)

I used emtprep.com to help with my NREMT paramedic review, but they have EMT basic and advanced levels to do to. It did cost money, but I only paid for the 1 month subscription.


----------



## EMS4ME (Jan 2, 2014)

thank you for the great tip I will take this and run with it next time I take my AEMT test


----------



## dancelife8712 (Jan 8, 2014)

My teacher suggested an online test prep service called fisdap. It cost about $30. It's pretty helpful- gives quizzes with reviews, podcats, and 3 200 question tests. Another resource I used was an iPhone app called EMT Academy- cost $4.99 but I found it very helpful and less overwhelming and time consuming than fisdap. Hope that helps- good luck on the test! I took mine this morning- had 70 fairly hard questions and I'm pretty sure I passed (from looking at the nremt website).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 8, 2014)

I hated fisdap but I haven't used it since they changed it around a bunch. 

EMT-national-training.com is what I used to study for my NREMT-P and passed the first go around. The prep websites update as the curriculum does. The good ones at least. JBlearning.com always gets good reviews. Medictests.com is supposed to be good too.

Don't cram for the test. Study for the weeks before it then the last 2-3 days don't study because if you don't know it by then you aren't going to learn it. Relax the night before the test, get a good night sleep, eat a good breakfast the day of, approach it slowly and methodically and you'll do fine.


----------

